# Bank Accounts



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello, 

Can anyone help me with some advise regarding bank accounts. Im moving to Dubai from the UK in January and have been told by my employer to open an account with either HSBC or Lloyds. Ive had a look at HSBC and i can make sense out of it at all, i even went into the shop and the Woman stood looking at me gormless and she just read the internet page to me, Great help, thanks.

Anyway Lloyds seems quite clear, open an account but they charge you £7.50 a month for the prelivage but all transactions, direct debits, standing orders to the UK are free??

Confused, please help.

Ta much


----------

